# Velez Malaga, doing the paperwork ?



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

We intend to move out to the Axarquia area in November and wonder if Velez Malaga would be a good base to get all our paperwork done.
We plan on renting over the Winter and don't want a villa with a pool and large garden to care for whilst getting all the essentials done, and the cost of a larger rental, too.
We do however want to buy a house with large garden, eventually.
Would living in a town give us the wrong sort of experience ? We do want to buy close to Velez, but maybe slightly more rural to get the space as it seems impossible to get the larger houses with land in close proximity to towns and villages.
We have just returned from a lovely break in Nerja, enjoyed the most fabulous food ( not the weather ) but I imagine it's just madly busy in the Summer months.
We drove to Competa to look at it but after living for over 30 years in the Highlands of Scotland, windy roads just don't do it anymore !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

portygirl said:


> We intend to move out to the Axarquia area in November and wonder if Velez Malaga would be a good base to get all our paperwork done.
> We plan on renting over the Winter and don't want a villa with a pool and large garden to care for whilst getting all the essentials done, and the cost of a larger rental, too.
> We do however want to buy a house with large garden, eventually.
> Would living in a town give us the wrong sort of experience ? We do want to buy close to Velez, but maybe slightly more rural to get the space as it seems impossible to get the larger houses with land in close proximity to towns and villages.
> ...


You would get your NIE (and register as a resident when the time comes) at the Comisaria de Policia Nacional in Torre del Mar (which serves the whole of the Axarquia including Nerja). There are branches of all the main banks in Velez (a number of them have English speaking staff) where you could open an account. Not sure how much more paperwork you could get done until you actually find a property to buy, though.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Trapiche, Triana, Benamocarra all reasonably flat villages and close (10 minutes drive) to Velez. Problem there is that they are all in the valley and have fertile land which shoves the price up when buying. Frigliana possibly but is very touristy during the day as is Nerja.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just a quicky re renting as the poster has mentioned it- Is a NIE number needed for renting? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

portygirl said:


> We intend to move out to the Axarquia area in November and wonder if Velez Malaga would be a good base to get all our paperwork done.
> We plan on renting over the Winter and don't want a villa with a pool and large garden to care for whilst getting all the essentials done, and the cost of a larger rental, too.
> We do however want to buy a house with large garden, eventually.
> Would living in a town give us the wrong sort of experience ? We do want to buy close to Velez, but maybe slightly more rural to get the space as it seems impossible to get the larger houses with land in close proximity to towns and villages.
> ...


I would actually rent a property similar to one that you would want to buy, in a similar area to where you want to live - you might find that you hate it!!

most rentals come with someone to look after a pool & garden, so you wouldn't really have to do anything

conversely - if you rent a house or apartment in town, you might find that you love it  

paperwork really doesn't have to take long - once you have a bank account, healthcare sorted out & an appointment at the extranjería, the registering as resident bit is done on the spot

as is registering on the padrón

everything can generally be done in a couple of days if need be


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just a quicky re renting as the poster has mentioned it- Is a NIE number needed for renting? Thanks


that depends on the owner

I've had a NIE number & resident certificate for years - but some owners prefer the passport, because it has your photo on it


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> You would get your NIE (and register as a resident when the time comes) at the Comisaria de Policia Nacional in Torre del Mar (which serves the whole of the Axarquia including Nerja). There are branches of all the main banks in Velez (a number of them have English speaking staff) where you could open an account. Not sure how much more paperwork you could get done until you actually find a property to buy, though.


That's very helpful as I thought that It would be done in Velez.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I would actually rent a property similar to one that you would want to buy, in a similar area to where you want to live - you might find that you hate it!!
> 
> most rentals come with someone to look after a pool & garden, so you wouldn't really have to do anything
> 
> ...



It would be sensible to rent what we wish to buy but I really fancy a town house rather than a campo house over the Winter. However, I might just love it and my poor OH's dream of a fantastic garden would be out of the picture, decisions ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

portygirl said:


> It would be sensible to rent what we wish to buy but I really fancy a town house rather than a campo house over the Winter. However, I might just love it and my poor OH's dream of a fantastic garden would be out of the picture, decisions ?


if you rented a campo house over the winter, at least you'd know if you'd be able to stand it....

when we first came here we rented an apartment in the port - that was great in the winter, & we LOVED the port, but with 2 little kids, when the weather improved there was nowhere safe outside for them to play, so we moved to a villa with a pool 'in the hills'

that was fantastic for the summer - but as soon as September arrived we felt like we were in permanent cloud & it was freezing! 

the house was for sale, we had started to seriously consider buying it - then that cloud dropped, even though it was still swimming weather at the beach

so we moved again, nearish to the port, but nearer to the school 

eventually we moved back to the port when the elder one started secondary school, which is in the port - & a few months ago we moved back into the same building we lived in 11 years ago - home at last


----------

